# Insulated screens



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Selling my Integra A-class interior screens - see the MHF Online Classifieds.

Have parted with the Merc 636LS Integra and acquired a Merc La Strada Nova M. Can only express my thanks to Chudders and others on here who gave me so much help and advice re the Eura Mobil.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I'll take that a thanks too

All the best Pard - hope the new wagon lives up to expectations

I may PM you soon re the screens...

Cheers

Dave


----------

